# Moving to New Zealand - Auckland



## u47mc2

Im a 27 Year old male who is fed up of the uk and wishes to move to Nz, I am moving to Auckland this year, however i think im going tot fly out for a months holiday and see a few more places before i decide. Basically i want a place that has a good nightlife :clap2: and nice enough to chill out for my time off work. Also id like to be close to a good gym:boxing:. Apart from that i dont really mind. i guess surfing would be my last ideal.

Im not interested in Working as i work offshore, so just a nice base to party and entertain if my friends from the uk come over. 

Any thoughts will be much appreciate.


----------



## topcat83

u47mc2 said:


> Im a 27 Year old male who is fed up of the uk and wishes to move to Nz, I am moving to Auckland this year, however i think im going tot fly out for a months holiday and see a few more places before i decide. Basically i want a place that has a good nightlife :clap2: and nice enough to chill out for my time off work. Also id like to be close to a good gym:boxing:. Apart from that i dont really mind. i guess surfing would be my last ideal.
> 
> Im not interested in Working as i work offshore, so just a nice base to party and entertain if my friends from the uk come over.
> 
> Any thoughts will be much appreciate.


Can I suggest you look at Sydney in Australia? Although Auckland does have a night life, I think Sydney has more.


----------



## u47mc2

topcat83 said:


> Can I suggest you look at Sydney in Australia? Although Auckland does have a night life, I think Sydney has more.


Yeah ive been to sydney and travelled the east coast, just felt it was a bit expensive, i did however like cairns, apart from the humidity.


----------



## u47mc2

Im thinking more towards a high rise flat in the city, mainly because of the low maintenance, although i do really like the look of the cross fit gym near the motor way on Albany North Shore. will this be a nightmare to commute to say 3-4 times a week from inside the CBD?


----------



## Weebie

Basically if nightlife is important then everything onwards from the UK is going to be a dissapointment lol as the Uk has th best nightlife in the world.

Auckland is nice though. It will be a lot more expensive than you think though.


----------



## u47mc2

Weebie said:


> Basically if nightlife is important then everything onwards from the UK is going to be a dissapointment lol as the Uk has th best nightlife in the world.
> 
> Auckland is nice though. It will be a lot more expensive than you think though.


lol :heh: i think the uk has some good clubs but the bar scene is not as good as other places ive been too, thanks for the advice though, i have heard alot of people telling me its more expensive than you think, so im goin to stay with a friend and see how it goes. can only but try.


----------



## atalia

We are coming to Auckland in September. Can we come to your parties!!!!


----------



## u47mc2

atalia said:


> We are coming to Auckland in September. Can we come to your parties!!!!


Yeah no problem they more the better i guess!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

